# Paul Daley Wants K.J. Noons



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Another name in [that conversation] is Evangelista [‘Cyborg’ Santos], who just beat Marius Zaromskis. I think it's interesting after this fight, who's going to go where,” Coker added.
> 
> However, Daley stated in no uncertain terms that a fight with “Cyborg” doesn’t excite him at present, though he does have another name in mind.
> 
> ...


source...http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Coker-Daley-Smith-Lawler-Lindland-Carry-Title-Implications-28355


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

he better not be looking past scott smith. Anyone with hands like him is a dangerous opponent. Even though i think daley wins it, it wont be as easy as hes making it out to be. A fight between Daley and Noons would be epic. I hope that happens!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Catch weight bout with Cung Le!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Catch weight bout with Cung Le!


Or a catchweight with Benji Radach would be a strikers ball... Benji is back in action and no joke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Smith knocks Daley's block off. Can't stand Daley the guy is an asshat. How about Masdival/Daley 2?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I hope Smith knocks Daley's block off. Can't stand Daley the guy is an asshat. How about Masdival/Daley 2?


That fight makes alot of sense too... Daley barley won that fight it could have gone either way..


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I get that Paul Daley thinks a fight with KJ Noons would be very exciting, but why the hell is he calling out a lightweight? Kj Noons belongs at LW, he only fought Nick Diaz at WW because he already had a win over him in EliteXC (and that win was at 160lbs.). Calling out a guy who only really has one fight at WW and lost it is not impressive and wouldnt do anything to further him in the standings.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I hope Smith knocks Daley's block off. Can't stand Daley the guy is an asshat. How about Masdival/Daley 2?


haha you called him an asshat...but i agree, would love to see him get his head caved in,(or)(get his block knocked off)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That fight makes alot of sense too... Daley barley won that fight it could have gone either way..


I thought it was a damn robbery. I think Masdival won that fight but I think a rematch is a great idea because it was a great fight and I am sure SF could work out some kind of agreement to use the footage to promote a rematch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And like so many other things they will probably call it Daley versus Masdival II. I find it interesting that Strikeforce promotes fights that they haven't promoted before that are rematches in chronological order. Either way I think Daley wanting Noons makes no sense because Noons is normally lightweight!:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Daley wanting Noons makes no sense because Noons is normally lightweight!:thumbsdown:


I think Daley just wants to fight a striker desperatly right now... he's tired of fighters tricking him and taking him down..

He know K.J. will bang with him till somebody goes down..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

A fight with Noons or Diaz would be pretty sweet. Woodley would take Daley down all night long though.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think if Daley get past Scott Smith he will get this fight for sure, I can't see why SF would not want to show this fight and why any fan would not want to see it, stylistically this has the potential to be the most entertaining fight SF has to offer at WW.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I hope Smith knocks Daley's block off. Can't stand Daley the guy is an asshat. How about Masdival/Daley 2?


Not that fond of Daley myself but Smith has almost no chance of knocking his block or anything else off. Smith is such a mediocre fighter, Daley will crush him standing and Smith doesn't have enough ground game to take him down and keep him there (not that he'd try probably). This fight will look like Manhoef-Lawler and for that matter a hail mary miracle is the only way Smith wins it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like Daley knew something we didn't...hahah.

Man, talk about face plant.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Now thats what you call "Knocked the Fook Out".


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i see daley beating noons by KO but losing to diaz


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Just saw the fight, lols.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a brutally beautiful knockout..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one wondering why Daly wants to pick on a light weight. He certainly looked like a MW last night.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont think its any thing to do with Daley wanting to pick on a smaller guy, he just wants the best stylistic match up possible. He knows KJ is a fantastic striker and knows that he would stand and bang with him. It would be an awesome fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

As far as I know Daley didn't make weight in his last 3 fights with the exception of his last.

He should call out a real striker like Cung Le not a leightweight Boxer.. :thumbsdown:

Damn I would love too see Cung kick the **** out of him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> As far as I know Daley didn't make weight in his last 3 fights with the exception of his last.
> 
> He should call out a real striker like Cung Le not a leightweight Boxer.. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Damn I would love too see Cung kick the **** out of him.


Come to think of it, cung lee vs daley would be incredible. Man, what a fight that would be.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Come to think of it, cung lee vs daley would be incredible. Man, what a fight that would be.


That would really be a high level striking battle :thumbsup:

but I don't know whats up with Cung again.. Movies again?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> That would really be a high level striking battle :thumbsup:
> 
> but I don't know whats up with Cung again.. Movies again?!


I'm not sure myself, in fact i completely forgot about him lol, thats why i didn't mention him. I dont think Cung gets enough love from the community either i mean, he is actually IMO the most entertaining striker in the world, alongside anderson silva in terms of just pure entertainment value.

I really hope Coker actually tries to put this fight together now, i would pay to see it!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not so sure Daley could handle Noons. Sure he is a great boxer, but Noons is an amazing boxer that competed professionally. If this fight ever happened i would pick Noons by far.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'm not sure myself, in fact i completely forgot about him lol, thats why i didn't mention him. I dont think Cung gets enough love from the community either i mean, he is actually IMO the most entertaining striker in the world, alongside anderson silva in terms of just pure entertainment value.
> 
> I really hope Coker actually tries to put this fight together now, i would pay to see it!


exactly my words! 

Cung Le is just incredible! With the exception of very few people nobody is able to do that kind of stuff he is doing out there. And he actually is one of the very few who wins fight that way.

If I were Coker, I would pay him a lot to just forget about the movie thing already.. it's not like he is 26.

We can probably already count his last fights on one hand..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> exactly my words!
> 
> Cung Le is just incredible! With the exception of very few people nobody is able to do that kind of stuff he is doing out there. And he actually is one of the very few who wins fight that way.
> 
> ...


Yea, the only fighter i can actually compare him to on entertainment value and just plain awesome striking is Anderson Silva. Never really understood why no one praises Cung.

I agree, i wish he would just concentrate solely on MMA and get in a few really good fights before he retires, then he can make all the films he wants to.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not that i like Paul Daley much, but I would pick him over Noons no problem. Noons is a great boxer but Daley is great with Muay Thai. Daley is a more diverse striker with dangerous knees/elbows to go with KO power in his hands. 

Either way though anything could happen and i'd love to see the fight. I'd also love to see Diaz/Daley as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think they would bang it out, but Daley would be left standing. He has too much power for Noons to sit there and take shots.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the fact of the matter is Noons is a lightweight. Daley isn't a huge welterweight but he cuts enough weight to where his power will be noticed if a lightweight fights him. So in other words this fight makes no sense and the only real reason why I think he wants to fight Noons is because Diaz recently fought him but like I said Noons went up to Diaz's weight where it was a different story from their first encounter!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I approve enormously of the Daley vs Cung suggestion.

That right there sounds like an amazing fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one wondering why Daly wants to pick on a light weight. He certainly looked like a MW last night.


How is Daley picking on a LW? K.J. said in his post fight interview that he's willing to fight at both weight classes..




BobbyCooper said:


> That would really be a high level striking battle :thumbsup:
> 
> but I don't know whats up with Cung again.. Movies again?!


I doubt Cung would take that fight. He seems to really just want his paycheck these days...

On the other hand I'd love to see Paul Daley/Melvin Manhoef


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I don't think that should happen right away. After the Mayham fight he should get a shot at Diaz, then we should start talking about a Cung Le fight. Not to mention we are talking up a weightclass!:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I doubt Cung would take that fight. He seems to really just want his paycheck these days...
> 
> On the other hand I'd love to see Paul Daley/Melvin Manhoef


You are probably right Rival. I don't even know when he will ever fight again.. let alone who it's going to be then. Really sad to see him waste his time and potential with C Level Kung Fu movies.

Daley vs. Melvin is another awesome one! 

This one could go either way! Let's do this one first Coker :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I don't think that should happen right away. After the Mayham fight he should get a shot at Diaz, then we should start talking about a Cung Le fight. Not to mention we are talking up a weightclass!:thumbsdown:


Of course we are talking up a weight class. Cung is a MW and I seriously doubt he'd agree to face somebody as dangerous as Daley..

But if you're looking for striking fireworks....

Daley/Manhoef is the way to go. And Daley could make MW easy.. I wouldn't want to see him put on any muscle because it might slow him down... he just wouldn't have to cut so hard..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley and Melvin have trained a lot together, i think they are good friends. It would be a sick fight, but i'm not sure if they'd be willing to do it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Daley vs. Lawler? :confused02:

or Daley vs. Mayhem maybe..


there just is nobody at WW who he could fight.. shows ya how weak this devision is at SF


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said he can fight Diaz for the title and maybe Joe Riggs. Other than that yeah I agree that he could bump up in weight a few times but welterweight in Strikeforce is probably thinner then maybe do some cross promotional fights between DREAM and Bellator. Other than that Strikeforce may need to sign some other free agents!


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

He'd destroy Noons...or Diaz for that matter, after watching their last fight.

He'd need to work on his ground game for a Diaz fight though, while I think Diaz is highly overrated he'd tool Daley on the ground. He'd walk right through Noons though, especially if his hair's in his face the whole time like it was against Diaz. Noons doesn't have the power to stop him and all Daley needs to do is land clean once.

Give him another fight, Noons seems like the most logical option, putting Woodley against him would be stupid as he might just be the future of 170 altogether. No need in letting Semtex blast him into another world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said we can have him walk through Riggs. We all know Riggs is washed up from what he was back in the day. Noons to me just isn't a logical opinion but the way Coker thinks it might be the most logical step as Noons just fought Diaz!:confused03:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

So nobody wants Daley to fight KJ because he's a "LW" but you dont mind him fighting Cung lee who is a MW? or Manhoef who is also a MW?

Sounds to me like KJ fans dont want to see their boy KO'd :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well part of it is that KJ hasn't really said he wants the fight. If the two wanted to fight each other and it was some kind've big grudge match then that would be one thing. But as it is one of the fighters wants it the other doesn't!:thumbsdown:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Daley just challenged him, its up to KJ to accept or decline...

And the weight class stuff really shouldnt be an issue. As long as HW's are not calling out WW's i'm fine with it and KJ has shown us he doesnt mind stepping up.

So lets wait and see


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way this shows how shallow the talent pool is in Strikeforce. Daley is probably challenging Noons because he knows that Diaz will be fighting Mayham and with that he is going to be out for a while. He wants to get some action in with someone and he probably thinks of Riggs as a punching bag!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

vilify said:


> So nobody wants Daley to fight KJ because he's a "LW" but you dont mind him fighting Cung lee who is a MW? or Manhoef who is also a MW?
> 
> Sounds to me like KJ fans dont want to see their boy KO'd :laugh:


People generally expect fighters who are looking out of division for competition to go up weight classes not challenge smaller guys to move up and fight them. If Daley wants to fight KJ why doesn't he move down to 155 like Anderson offered to move down to 170 to fight GSP when he was being timid about moving up in weight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah I understand that but like I said KJ just got done fighting at WW so I think its perfectly fine. It'd be like Thiago Alves calling out BJ at 170.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually his most recent fight was a loss to Diaz at Welterweight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I know he lost to Diaz my point is that he's no stranger to the WW division. Bottomline he'll probably lose to Daley and most of the guys on here know it, therefore arent that interested in seeing it. Am I right?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> So nobody wants Daley to fight KJ because he's a "LW" but you dont mind him fighting Cung lee who is a MW? or Manhoef who is also a MW?
> 
> Sounds to me like KJ fans dont want to see their boy KO'd :laugh:





vilify said:


> I know he lost to Diaz my point is that he's no stranger to the WW division. Bottomline he'll probably lose to Daley and most of the guys on here know it, therefore arent that interested in seeing it. Am I right?


No, the thing is Daley did not even make weight in his last 2-3 fights. The guy is not a small WW at all! that's why he should call out a MW instead of a LW.

I don't even think KJ wants to continue at WW.. so I doupt that fight happens. KJ should compete at LW again where he really can make a run for that belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, like I said Diaz knocked Noons back to lightweight mentally. As you said Daley really should be looking at fighting middleweights if nothing else. Also he needs to get his weight under control!:thumbsdown:


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Noons will sleep in this fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean after he gets knocked out?


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

KJ Noons??.. LOL!!!
Chalk up another "*W*" for Daley. :smoke01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which is why I don't think it should happen. It would be too easy and Daley needs to challenge himself. The best fight should be Diaz!:thumbsup:


----------

